# Toxins coming out?



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

I started my dogs on raw about 3 days ago. My dacshund daisy has lots of skin issues she has a hot spot that over the last three days has gotten worse she has red bumps all under her fur and it is oozing. I had heard sometimes when you switch to raw all the toxins start to come out so things like skin issues can become worse then they become better. I am wondering if that is what is going on. I have put some neem oil on it but any advice would be great.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes dogs do go through a detox stage, when I switched my pug to raw two months ago she had a very stinky dog smell for about 3 days. Sorry, I dont have any advice, Iv never had to deal with hot spots. My first thought would to give a bath and keep the area clean since its oozing, but I could be wrong.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

im no vet but i agree with kat to keep them clean and perhapes pick up a bottle of spray for hotspots they sell it at wal-mart with the other medications its a spray you spray directly onto hot spots its an antiseptic you can also use for open wounds to keep them clean it does not sting either ive got some for my boys skin allergys keeps him from scratchign at them since tis also anti-itch. but intill then i reccomend keeping htem clean even if you take a clean paper towel and wipe them all down with hydrogen peroxide severl times per day


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

One of my dogs got horrible hotspots from grain allergies on kibble. My n.1 suggestion right now would be to give a bath, put something soothing on there like hot spot remedy you can get at the pet store. It will dry out the oozing areas and keep it from becoming an infection. My dogs hot spots lasted for months, it was sad, I switched to raw and within a week they were cleared up.


----------



## SusanotheGreatWarrior (Oct 8, 2011)

This is slightly off topic but what do you mean by toxins coming out after switching to raw? Is there poisons in dogs that are kibble fed?
I've heard of the detox stage, but I never really understood what it was.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

SusanotheGreatWarrior said:


> This is slightly off topic but what do you mean by toxins coming out after switching to raw? Is there poisons in dogs that are kibble fed?
> I've heard of the detox stage, but I never really understood what it was.


In short yes. I've always viewed it as them getting all the gunk out of their fat and bloodstream that had built up from eating highly chemically processed foods.


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks for the info I just picked up some homeopathic hot spot treatment. It started with using a topical flea treatment I try to avoid this but the fleas are bad this year.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Man, hot spots are so hard to take care of. My dog used to get alot of them, but he quit when we went raw thank goodness - i spent so much money and time and trying to cure those up.

Most importantly, can she lick them??? If she can lick them, they we be almost impossible to get rid of.


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

She can't lick it is right between the shoulder blades but she can scratch which she is doing like crazy for the last two days. It is not really oozing as much and the skin is pinker than it was this morning. She makes a perfect c with her long body and scratches it raw I think the neem I put on aggravated her skin.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

SusanotheGreatWarrior said:


> This is slightly off topic but what do you mean by toxins coming out after switching to raw? Is there poisons in dogs that are kibble fed?
> I've heard of the detox stage, but I never really understood what it was.


its not exactly poison think of it like this when humans or dogs eat alot of salts,sugars,fats, and unhealthy oils it gets built up in our systems the longer we eat them becuase our bodies cant process the full amount we take in so they are stored in the body when you "Detox" your allowing your body to clean out all those excess "toxins" that make you sick or unhealthy.
or if its easier to think of people who are alcholics people who drink alchol everyday it gets built up and built up and built up that it begins destroying the body by making it unhealthy so when a person stops drinking alchol at a "detox" center there bodies are goign to take care of all those toxins itsself by removing them and alot of times it does make you sick while your detoxing


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

barneysmom2510 said:


> She can't lick it is right between the shoulder blades but she can scratch which she is doing like crazy for the last two days. It is not really oozing as much and the skin is pinker than it was this morning. She makes a perfect c with her long body and scratches it raw I think the neem I put on aggravated her skin.


Alot of scratching/licking can also get it infected. If you have a sock or something to stop her from scratching, that would probably heklp it more than anything else you can do.


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

Sounds weird but I put a piece of gauze with tape wrapped around her middle(medical tape) it stopped her from scratching. She has lots of crap from her food to get out but I know she will get better soon. I have never seen them so happy and satisfied after eating.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

That's great - my doberman can reach almost anywhere on his body, even with a collar on. I had all kinds of contraptions. Most didn't work - we ended up putting a muzzle on him for his front foot, but I could do like you did when he had a thing removed from his side.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Try to clip some fur from around the hotspot and in my experience I think the secret is to keep the area as dry as possible. 
As long as I've caught them early enough, I've had luck with hydrocortisone, Betadine and/or chlorhexidine. The last 2 you can get from a chemist. (drugstore).
Keep a very close eye on it as they can get much, much worse very quickly and I'm talking 3 hours or so. When they get infected or if they get bigger very quickly and your pup seems to be depressed, then you're probably better off to get to a vet as the longer you leave it, the worse it gets. 
Mollie had one once that came up in a matter of 3 hours. She had to go on antibiotics and steroids for a month to clear it up, so I am very careful to keep a very close eye on her now if she starts gnawing at one area for too long. She's had a few since that terrible one, but I've managed to get them dried out very quickly so they haven't been as bad.
Good luck, hotspots really are a pain in the ar$e for both you and your pup.


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

It does suck my dogs have never had one before I am pretty sure it is a hot spot and your right it got really bad overnight. I did put some betadine on it earlier the green crusties. I am with my dogs pretty much 24/7 so I can keep my eye on her.


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

Well yesterday her hot spot was swollen to the size of a silver dollar and very thick. This morning almost all of the sewlling is gone and it is not crusty or irritated looking. When she scratches she only hits the gauze pad. I used hot spot treatment from homeo pet. Maybe the raw is helpig since she is not getting all the crap that was probably causing all these skin issues in the first place.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Thats so great, you are very lucky. Keep a close eye on it though, it doesn't take much for them to escalate.
To be honest, I haven't noticed any difference in Mol's hotspots from when she was fed kibble or raw. But, she does do a lot of swimming and we live in a hot, humid climate, so we are sort of screwed either way.


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

spoke to soon on that one. Within an hour she had a 4x4 patch of raw bleeding skin. I took her right to the vet's they gave her 10 days penicillin and a liquid made from calendula and hypericum. By the time I got there it was at least 6" long they shaved what I had not already gotten with scissors.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm glad you went to the vet. I normally had to get antibiotics for a hotspot after it got to a certain point. It sucks, but there you go.


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

It was awful i have never seen anything on any of my dogs like that. It looked so sore and was spreading like wild fire. She is such a sweet dog I can't stand to see when she is hurting. I have a coat on her because she is scratching and bleeding everywhere. She doesn't mind the clothes like my other dogs seems to be helping she is fast asleep.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Aw, that's a shame, I really thought you'd caught it in time. Good on you though for getting her to the vet so quickly, they are really, really hard to clear up without antibiotics when they get to that stage.


----------

